# Golden in WI looking for new home



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

10 month Golden Retriever

Saw this post on craigslist a few minutes ago. I emailed the poster. Will update if/when I hear back. I've been trying to convince my husband, for months, that we should add a second dog to the family . Seems like this guy would fit right in!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bljohnson*

Bljohnson

If you can't take him in, please tell them to contact the Golden Rescues in Wisconsin, for Jayden!!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Wisconsin
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin (GRROW)
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/wi/grrow.html
•Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/wi/waagr.html


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed, may the force be with you


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh he's beautiful!!! I hope you get him, he'd be one lucky boy!!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck, he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hoping you get him! Keep us posted!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I hate when people have children under the age of 6 and get a puppy. =/ Poor guy, hope he can find a new home with you!


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I hate when people have children under the age of 6 and get a puppy. =/ Poor guy, hope he can find a new home with you!


 I have a 4 year old, 2 year old and 7 month old. AND a now 3.5 month old Odie who is by far the best-behaved dog I've ever owned. 

I actually got the pup for my 2 year old, who is autistic. Odie is actually opening him up and he has begun smiling for the first time in months.

I have 3 under 6 and my dog is literally considered another one of my boys.

Just curious as to why you hate that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw, he's gorgeous! If I were in the area I'd take him


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, just an update (or lack of update). I haven't heard back from the person who posted the craigslist listing . I am going to send another quick email. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

KEEP TRYING! I took so long to get my wonderful Craigslist dog I almost gave up. They were kinda confused with Craiglist & ALL the responses they got. 

I did write a great "resume" that probably won me the dog, or at least owner's response. I actually found listings after I got Bridger (Bear) inquiring about his availability- I kept checking Craiglist to see if there was a missing Golden


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, I will. I wrote up a whole bunch of information about me, my husband, and Cooper in my first email. Keeping my fingers crossed  I'm glad you had a success story!


----------

